# Help me - BEGINNER!!



## nikki13 (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay so, im wanting to start my darkroom, and im currently looking on craigslist and came across two different packages,
 I was wondering if anybody would be able to tell me which one is the better buy! 
Chambre Noire - Complete - Dark Room

and

enlarger - Agrandisseur photo

only problem is with the first package, im not fond of the first photo enlarger (looks odd)
Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 2, 2012)

The first set contains the more valuable equipment. Both are overpriced given the times.

Joe


----------

